# Боли в стопах



## Аннютик (10 Окт 2008)

скажите пожалуйста, можна вообще вылечить грыжу, убрать ее.
у меня грыжа 0,46 см. МРТ делала 3 недели назад
но такая маленькая а шкоды делает ногам и спине много.
болят, точнее крутят стопы обеих ног.
если есть способ как ее вылечить, напишите пожалуйста.

спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Грыжа L5-S1, экструзия L4-L5, стеноз позвоночного канала, спондилоартроз*



Аннютик написал(а):


> скажите пожалуйста, можна вообще вылечить грыжу, убрать ее.
> у меня грыжа 0,46 см. МРТ делала 3 недели назад
> но такая маленькая а шкоды делает ногам и спине много.
> болят, точнее крутят стопы обеих ног.
> ...



А почему вы решили, что обе стопы у вас болят (крутит) из-за грыжи.
Подробнее про проблему и про обследование.


----------



## Аннютик (11 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Грыжа L5-S1, экструзия L4-L5, стеноз позвоночного канала, спондилоартроз*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему вы решили, что обе стопы у вас болят (крутит) из-за грыжи.
> Подробнее про проблему и про обследование.



здравствуйте!
проблемы с болями в стопах начались года 1,5 назад.
на снимках стопы- периостит 3-й плюсневой кости, артроз.

была проблема с лечением- физиотерапевтическое лечение не давало эффекта.
пошла затем от хирурга к невропатологу.
невропатолог прописал мне Иагнефар Б6 и Мовалис (15 мг).
Мовалис помогал от боли на 12 дней, боль возобновлялась потом.
крутили стопы, боль ноющего хар-ра.
затем я поехала в санаторий на лечение. Радон, радоновые ванны сняли спазмы мне, ревматизм (после санаторного лечения прошло уже 2 месяца)
в санатории невропатолог мне посоветовала сделать МРТ поясн. отдела- сказала что там проблема.
я приехала в Николаев и сделала МРТ.
поставлен диагноз:
грыжи Шморля на уровне Д12- Л3, медиальная протрузия МДП на уровне L2-L3 на 0,27см; L3- L4 0,33 см; L4-L5 0.46 cм с компрессией дурал. мешка на уровне L2- L5.
я из этого ничего совсем не понимаю, переписала с описания МРТ.
мне прямо сказали- грыжа.

с помошью какого лечения можна избавиться от нее?
я вот пойду на йогу, сказали что занимаясь йогой, можна грыжу убрать.

интересно Ваше мнение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Грыжа L5-S1, экструзия L4-L5, стеноз позвоночного канала, спондилоартроз*



Аннютик написал(а):


> здравствуйте!
> проблемы с болями в стопах начались года 1,5 назад.
> на снимках стопы- периостит 3-й плюсневой кости, артроз.
> 
> ...



Эти грыжи случайные находки, а проблема в стопах, вот какая местная (артроз) или (общая (ревматизм), решит ревматолог, к которому вам и надо обратиться.
А йогой заниматься надо, грыжи не уйдут, но не станут больше, но не менее главнее-правильное поведение при каждодневных нагрузках.
Смотри отдельную тему.


----------



## Аннютик (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

я была у ревматолога.
он толком ничего не сказал.
сказал Мовалис попить.
боли в стопах ушли после санаторного лечения.
сейчас бывает побаливают после нагрузки, когда много похожу или поношу тяжелого


----------



## Ell (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

мовалис у нас панацея нынче....

а что означает "поношу тяжелого"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Аннютик написал(а):


> я была у ревматолога.
> он толком ничего не сказал.
> сказал Мовалис попить.
> боли в стопах ушли после санаторного лечения.
> сейчас бывает побаливают после нагрузки, когда много похожу или поношу тяжелого



Тогда подробно о проведенном обследовании.


----------



## Аннютик (14 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

ну мне сказали что стопы болят и-за грыжи в поясничном отделе позвоночника.
сам факт поясница начала болеть когда пошло обострение после лечения.
лечение ультразвук с Фастум гелем и гидрокартизоном, магнитотерапия.

хотя стопы побаливают, возникает ноющаяболь


----------



## Ell (14 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Стопы могут болеть и от неправильно подобранной обуви и от огрубевших участках подошвы, но вряд ли от протрузии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Анализы сдавали и какие, и какие результаты?


----------



## Аннютик (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

делала ревмопробы, отклонения 4-й фракции на 2 ед.
анализ крови общий, ионограмму (врач исходя из ионограммы назначила мне Магнефар Б6 попринимать)
но реально что помоглу мне, убрало боль, это лечение в санатории, радоновые ванны.
ноги перестали беспокоить, крутили по страшному на погоду.


вопрос возникает, почему после занятий на профилакторе Евминова у меня начинает тянуть и млеть правая нога?
невропатолог в санатории сказала что именно из-за поясницы. и заниматься необходимо только с инструктором


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Собственно диагноз у вас есть:


> на снимках стопы- периостит 3-й плюсневой кости, артроз.


Грыжи, похоже, тут не причем.


----------



## Аннютик (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

врачи говорят что вся проблема стоп из-за грыжи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Трудно ответить. Попробуйте сходить к травматологу и другому артрологу.


----------



## Аннютик (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трудно ответить. Попробуйте сходить к травматологу и другому артрологу.



ну вот я изначально лечилась у хирурга и травматолога.
консультировалась с 4-мя врачами.
и все-равно вышли что проблема в пояснице

я писала в теме о ЛФК что упражнения, направленные на поясницу, дают боль на ногу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Вертеброневролог.
Кстати, а как специалиты объясняют измнения в стопе?

лежа на спине прямая нога на сколько поднимается, исходя их темы о йоге на 90 град.?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



> сегодня на тренировке по йоге задали делать березку и поперечный, продольный шпагат в позе березки.
> 
> мне так больно стать в позу березки, сразу положила ноги на пол, боль в пояснице ужасная была



если вы про это сообщение, то где тут связь между поясницей и болью в стопе. И подробно опишите как болит стопа?


----------



## Аннютик (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вертеброневролог.
> Кстати, а как специалиты объясняют измнения в стопе?
> 
> лежа на спине прямая нога на сколько поднимается, исходя их темы о йоге на 90 град.?



мне больно подымать ногу как на 30 60 и 90 градусов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Так на сколько?


----------



## Аннютик (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> если вы про это сообщение, то где тут связь между поясницей и болью в стопе. И подробно опишите как болит стопа?



ноющяя боль в самой ступне между пяткой и фалангами пальцев. на ногу больно ступать во время того как болит становиться


----------



## Аннютик (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так на сколько?



я написала что мне вообще больно лежа подымать ноги.
на тренировке дают вот подьемы на 30 60 и 90.
мне при *всех этих подьемах больно*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Почитайте Невралгия Мортона.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Аннютик написал(а):


> я написала что мне вообще больно лежа подымать ноги.
> на тренировке дают вот подьемы на 30 60 и 90.
> мне при *всех этих подьемах больно*



Больно где? И вы поднимаете по 1 ноге или две сразу? Попрбуйте по одной.

Кстати, это упражнение не из йоги.


----------



## Аннютик (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

боль в самой пояснице


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

Чтож, про проблемы в позвоночнике мы уже знаем, а вот про их связь со стопами, пока никаких данных нет.

Читайте про болезнь Мортона.


----------



## parallelepiped (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

ну поставят ей этот диагноз, а как лечить-то?
"Этиология и патогенез заболевания остаются неясными."


----------



## Ell (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



parallelepiped написал(а):


> ну поставят ей этот диагноз, а как лечить-то?



а по интернету мы вообще не лечим и не лечимся.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

-ортопедия
-физиотерапия.
-локально-инъекционная терапия
-ЛфК


----------



## Аннютик (21 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*

я решила на  данный момент уделить больше внимания поясничному отделу позвоночника, перестанут ноги беспокоить- хорошо.

а нет- так через пару месяцев пойду к хирургу, 3-й год подряд так у меня уже.
делали мне и иньекции в косточку стопы- Траумель с лидокаином в 3-ю плюсневую кость правой стопы.
только хуже стало, нога стала больше белеть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Боли в стопах*



Аннютик написал(а):


> делали мне и иньекции в косточку стопы- Траумель с лидокаином в 3-ю плюсневую кость правой стопы.



Невралгия Мортона!


----------



## Аннютик (8 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа Шморля*

скажите пожалуйста, страшно ли что есть грыжи Шморля в поясничном отделе позвоночника?
чем оно отличается от обыкновенной поясничной грыжи?
мне этот диагноз поставили на рентг. снимке в 17 лет
сейчас мне 20, делала в этом году МРТ- грыжи шморля так осталось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа Шморля*

И останется. Грыжа Шморля это не страшно, даже хорошо-в этом месте нестабильность бывает реже.
Причиной боли она не не является. Скорее способствует более скорому проявлению спондилоартроза.


----------

